# How do i make my arms wider?



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

looking fornt-on, they look like spaggeti, how can i make them wider?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hit triceps as normal but also add in some work for the Brachialis with some hammer curls etc


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Underhanded grip tricep pulldowns have helped me increase the size of my outer head which IMO has increased the visual width of my arms.

I also like reverse grip EZ preacher curls for hitting brachi and forearms simultaneously


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

bigger tricep .. bigger arms


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hammer curls and reverse curls are pretty good as mentioned


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Deadlifts, clean and press.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Doing some work specifically for the brachialis muscle between the biceps and the humerus makes a big difference... so hammer curls as mentioned above.

Otherwise inner head of triceps, so triceps xercises where the upper arm is stretched or in an overhead position.

Beyond that though it's just a general size thing with the arms filling out naturally in thickness as you add more muscle.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Aplogies cos this is a repost but u might find it usefull:

By Stuart McRobert

Adapted from his best-selling book BRAWN

To build muscle mass, you must increase strength. It's that simple. You will never get huge arms, a

monstrous back, a thick chest, or massive legs without lifting heavy weights. I know that probably doesn't

come as a revelation to anyone. But despite how obvious it seems, far too many people (and not just

beginners) neglect power training and rarely make increasing the weights lifted in each successive workout

a priority. You must get strong in the basic mass building exercises to bring about a significant increase in

muscle size. One of the biggest mistakes typical bodybuilders make is when they implement specialization

routines before they have the right to use them.

It constantly amazes me just how many neophytes (beginners), near neophytes, and other

insufficiently developed bodybuilders plunge into single-body part specialization programs in the desperate

attempt to build big arms. I don't fault them for wanting big arms, but their approach to getting them is

flawed. For the typical bodybuilder who is miles away from squatting 1 ½ times their bodyweight for 20

reps (if you weigh 180 lbs., that means 20 reps with 270 lbs.), an arm specialization program is utterly

inappropriate and useless.

The strength and development needed to squat well over 1 ½ times bodyweight for 20 reps will

build bigger arms faster then focusing on biceps and triceps training with isolation exercises. Even though

squats are primarily a leg exercise, they stress and stimulate the entire body. But more importantly, if you

are able to handle heavy weights in the squat, it logically follows that the rest of your body will

undoubtedly be proportionally developed. It's a rare case that you would be able to squat 1 ½ times your

bodyweight and not have a substantial amount of upper body muscle mass.

This is not to say that you don't need to train arms, and squats alone will cause massive upper

body growth. You will still work every body part, but you must focus on squats, deadlifts, and rows-the

exercises that develop the legs, hips, and back. Once you master the power movements and are able to

handle impressive poundages on those lifts, the strength and muscle you gain will translate into greater

weights used in arm, shoulder and chest exercises.

In every gym I've ever visited or trained in, there were countless teenage boys blasting away on

routines, dominated by arm exercises, in the attempt to build arms like their idols. In the '70s, they wanted

arms like Arnold Schwarzenegger, in the '80s Robby Robinson was a favorite and currently Mr. Olympia,

Ronnie Coleman, has set the standard everyone wants to achieve. Unfortunately the 3 aforementioned men

as well as most other top bodybuilders have arm development far beyond the reach of the average (or even

above average) weight trainer. But arm size can be increased. However, not in the way young trainers, with

physiques that don't even have the faintest resemblance to those of bodybuilders are attempting to make

progress. Thin arms, connected to narrow shoulders, fixed to shallow chest, joined to frail backs and skinny

legs, don't need body part specialization programs. Let's not have skewed priorities. Let's not try to put

icing on the cake before the cake has been baked.

Priorities

Trying to stimulate a substantial increase in size in a single body part, without first having the main

structures of the body in pretty impressive condition, is to have turned bodybuilding upside-down, insideout

and back to front.

The typical bodybuilder simply isn't going to get much meat on his arms, calves, shoulders,

pectorals and neck unless he first builds a considerable amount of muscle around the thighs, hips and back.

It simply isn't possible-for the typical drug-free bodybuilder, that is-to add much if any size to the small

areas unless the big areas are already becoming substantial.

There's a knock-on (additive) effect from the efforts to add substantial size to the thigh, hip and

back structure (closely followed by upper body pushing structure-pecs and delts). The smaller muscle

groups, like the biceps, and triceps will progress in size (so long as you don't totally neglect them) pretty

much in proportion to the increase in size of the big areas. It's not a case of getting big and strong thighs,

hips, back and upper-body pushing structure with everything else staying put. Far from it. As the thigh, hip,

back and upper-body pushing structure grows, so does everything else. Work hard on squats and deadlifts,

in addition to bench presses, overhead presses and some type of row or pulldown. Then you can add a little

isolation work-curls, calf raises and neck work (but not all of this at every workout).

The "Driver"

The key point is that the "engine" that drives the gains in the small areas is the progress being made in the

big areas. If you take it easy on the thigh and back you will, generally speaking, have trouble making gains

in the other exercises, no matter how hard you work the latter.

All this isn't to say just do squats, deadlifts and upper back work, quite closely followed by some

upper-body pressing work. While such a limited program will deliver good gains on these few exercises,

with some knock-on effect throughout the body, it's not a year after year program. Very abbreviated

routines are great for getting gains moving, and for building a foundation for moderately expanded

routines. They are fine to keep returning to on a regular basis. The other training isn't necessary all in the

same workout but spread over the week. This will maintain balance throughout the body and capitalize

upon the progress made in the thigh, hip and back structure.

Just remember that the thigh, hip and back structure comes first and is the "driver" (closely

followed by the upper-body pushing structure) for the other exercises. These other exercises, though

important in their own right, are passengers relative to the driving team.

Big Arms

To get big arms, get yourself on a basic program that focuses on the leg, hip and back structure without

neglecting the arms themselves. As you improve your squatting ability, for reps and by say 100 pounds,

your curling poundage should readily come up by 30 pounds or so if you work hard enough on your curls.

This will add size to your biceps. While adding 100 pounds to your squat, you should be able to add 50-70

pounds to your bench press, for reps. This assumes you've put together a sound program and have worked

hard on the bench. That will add size to your triceps.

If you're desperate to add a couple of inches to your upper arms you'll need to add 30 pounds or

more over your body, unless your arms are way behind the rest of you. Don't start thinking about 17" arms,

or even 16" arms so long as your bodyweight is 130, 140, 150, 160, or even 170 pounds. Few people can

get big arms without having a big body. You're unlikely to be one of the exceptions.

15 sets of arm flexor exercises, and 15 sets of isolation tricep exercises-with a few squats,

deadlifts and bench presses thrown in as an afterthought-will give you a great pump and attack the arms

from "all angles". However, it won't make your arms grow much, if at all, unless you're already squatting

and benching big poundages, or are drug-assisted or genetically gifted.

As your main structures come along in size and strength (thigh, hip and back structure, and the

pressing structure), the directly involved smaller body parts are brought along in size too. How can you

bench press or dip impressive poundages without adding a lot of size to your triceps? How can you deadlift

the house and row big weights without having the arm flexors-not to mention the shoulders and upper

back-to go with those lifts? How can you squat close to 2 times bodyweight, for plenty of reps, without

having a lot of muscle all over your body?

The greater the development and strength of the main muscular structures of the body, the greater

the size and strength potential of the small areas of the body. Think it through. Suppose you can only squat

and deadlift with 200 pounds, and your arms measure about 13". You're unlikely to add any more than half

an inch or so on them, no matter how much arm specialization you put in.

However, put some real effort into the squat and deadlift, together with the bench press and a few

other major basic movements. Build up the poundages by 50% or more, to the point where you can squat

300 pounds for over 10 reps, and pack on 30 pounds of muscle. Then, unless you have an unusual arm

structure, you should be able to get your arms to around 16". If you want 17" arms, plan on having to squat

more than a few reps with around 2 times bodyweight, and on adding many more pounds of muscle

throughout your body (unless you have a better-than-average growth potential in your upper arms).

All of this arm development would have been achieved without a single concentration curl,

without a single pushdown and without a single preacher curl. This lesson in priorities proves that the

shortest distance between you and big arms is not a straight line to a curl bar.

STRENGTH, MASS, AND POWER WORKOUT

(3 days per week-1 on, 1 off)

Monday

LEGS: Squats

1x 16 reps, 1x 12 reps, 1 x 8 reps, 1x 6 reps, 1 x 5 reps, 1 x 4 reps, 1 x 10 reps

BACK: T-Bar Rows or Seated Rows

1 x 16 reps, 1 x 10 reps, 1 x 8 reps, 1 x 6 reps, 2 x 5 reps, 1 x 10 reps

CALVES: Standing Calf Raises

1 x 12 reps, 1 x 8 reps, 1 x 6 reps, 1 x 10 reps

Wednesday

CHEST: Bench Presses

1 x 12 reps, 1 x 10 reps, 1 x 6 reps, 1 x 5 reps, 1 x 4 reps, 1 x 8 reps

CHEST/TRICEPS: Parallel Bar Dips

1 x 12 reps, 1 x 10 reps, 1 x 8-10 reps

BICEPS: Barbell Curls

1 x 10 reps, 1 x 8 reps, 2 x 6 reps

ABDOMINALS: Reverse Crunches

2 x 20 reps

Friday

LEGS, HIPS, BACK: Deadlifts

1 x 12 reps, 1 x 8 reps, 1 x 6 reps, 1 x 5 reps, 3 x 3 reps, 1 x 8 reps

SHOULDERS: Military Presses or Behind The Neck Presses

1 x 10 reps, 1 x 8 reps, 2 x 6 reps, 1 x 8 reps

CALVES: Seated Calf Raises

1 x 12 reps, 2 x 8 reps, 1 x 10 reps

ABDOMINALS: Crunches

2 x 20 reps

After a light warm-up set for each body part, adjust the weights used so that you are struggling to achieve

the desired number of reps. Don't sacrifice proper form for the sake of excessive weight, but the final rep of

each set should be nearly impossible to complete. If you are able to breeze through each set, then the

weights selected are too light and must be increased. When you get stronger while using proper form, you

give your body no choice but to grow.


----------

